# Komponenten Kompatibilität bei GAMING PC



## NoTAN (22. November 2014)

*Komponenten Kompatibilität bei GAMING PC*

*Hallo PC Games Forum,*

Ich möchte hier nur noch sicher gehen das alle Komponenten meines Gaming PCs den ich mir kaufen werde
zusammen passen.
_*Hier ist mein Setup:*_


*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 4670K, 4x3.4 GHz Quadcore (Haswell)
*Prozessor Kühler:* BeQuiet BK019 Dark Rock Pro 3
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 16 GB DDR3-1600 (2x8GB, PC3-12800)
*Grafikkarte*: AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5
*Mainboard*: Asus Maximus VII Hero 1150
*Festplatte*: 1000 GB SATA 3 Festplatte (6gb/s)
*Laufwerk*: 22x DVD+/-Brenner, DoubleLayer
*Netzteil*: 630 Watt Thermaltake Berlin, 12cm, 80+
*Gehäuse*: Corsair Vengeance C70
*Betriebssystem*: Windows 8.1, 64-Bit (OEM)
*Gehäuselüfter*: BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm 

Neu davon sind alle Gehäuse Kühler, der CPU Kühler, das Mainboard und das Gehäuse.





*Dann hätte ich noch fragen zum zusammenbau:*
1. Kann ich die Ram auch an Steckplatz 3&4 anschließen falls der CPU Kühler zu groß ist?
2. Ist das Netzteil stark genug?
3. Sind die PWM Lüfter das richtige?
4. Sind die Kabel für Start/Reset Button beim Mainboard oder Gehäuse dabei oder sind diese Extra zu kaufen?
5. Welche Software muss ich nach Ersatz des alten  Mainboards neu Installieren? 

Danke für die Hilfe!  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

*NoTAN / Jakob*


----------



## Typhalt (22. November 2014)

Bist du sicher, dass du übertakten willst? Sonst könntest du noch einiges einsparen um einen Inel Xenon E3-1231v3 nehmen, ist ein I7 ohne Grafikeinheit, bei dem, was du da einsparst, könntest du dir noch eine R9 290 holen. 
Außerdem würde ich ein 500Watt Netzteil von beQiet nehmen, das langt dann vollkommen. Nun zu deinen Fragen, versuche so gut wie möglich zu beantworten:
1. Wenn du die RAM im Dual Channel betreiben willst, solltest du die vorgegebenen Steckplätze nehmen
2. Viel zu Stark ist das Netzteil 
3. Keine ahnung, aber 120mm passen schon mal 
4. Normal ist der Resetbutton am Gehaüse. 
5. Vielleicht ist es Sinnvoll den gesamten PC neu aufzusetzen?! 


Falls du nicht übertakten willst sollte auch ein kleiner Kühler von Alpenföhn reichen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

Ich frag mal lieber vorher: bist Du sicher mit den Komponenten? Du würdest für weniger Geld ein Set mit nem Intel Xeon 1231v3, passendem Board und leisen Kühler bekommen - so ca. 120-150€ weniger wären das. Der Xeon ist technisch wie ein Core i7-4770 ist, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit - und der wäre dann etwas stärker als der 4670k UND beherrscht 8 Threads, d.h wenn mal Games auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden, profitierst Du vom Xeon.  Du kannst den Xeon lediglich nicht übertakten, so wie auch core i5 und i7 ohen "K" nach der Modellnummer. Dein PC ist nämlich verdammt teuer nur weil du eine übertaktbare CPU, ein teures Übertakter-Board und einen teuren OC-Kühler mit dabei hast. Rein leistungsmäßig aber bringt "mehr Takt" derzeit noch nix. zB der Core i7-4790K für 320€ hat 15% mehr Takt als der 100€ günstigere Xeon 1231v3 - und in Games bringt das nur 2%...     

ich würde das mit dem Übertakten sein lassen und von dem gesparten Geld lieber ne bessere Grafikkarte nehmen plus ne SSD für Windows und Deine Lieblingsgames. 



Wegen RAM und Kühler: bei RAM ohne Kühlrippen müsste es gehen - aber zur Sicherheit kannst Du ja das nehmen Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2C8G3D1609ES2LX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Das Netzteil mehr als stark genug- ich würde aber eher zB das hier nehmen be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  qualitativ hochwertiger, höhere Effizienz. Und auch das reicht problemlos aus.

Zusätzlich Lüfter brauchst Du keine, das Gehäuse hat ja schon welche drin. 

Die besagten Kabel sind immer beim Gehäuse dabei bzw. fest eingebaut.

Du solltest am besten Windows neu installieren, und dann halt die Treiber, die beim Boardhersteller auf der Produktseite verfügbar sind (sind meist neuer als die von der mitgelieferten CD)


----------



## NoTAN (22. November 2014)

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten!

Ich habe es vielleicht ein bisschen falsch Geschrieben,

Ich besitze schon alles was ich geschrieben habe (habe zum Anfang einen selbst zusammengestellten bei kiebel.de gekauft).
Nun will ich das schlechte Mainboard das ich leider mit dabei hatte und die (für mich viel zu Lauten) Lüfter durch beQuiet! ersetzen. 
Also ich habe alles bis auch Mainboard, CPU Kühler, Gehäuselüfter und Gehäuse.
Und ich möchte, da ich die Möglichkeit habe, den PC übertakten.

Das Mainboard habe ich genommen da ich es hoffentlich dann lange drin halten kann, und es guten OnBoard Sound hat.
Die Kühler sollen nach Test sehr leise sein, was gut ist wenn jemand im gleichen Zimmer schläft.
Das Gehäuse habe ich wegen dem guten Kabelmenagement, geräumichkeit und Design/Qualität ausgesucht.

Ich wollte nur mal Fragen ob prinzipiell alles zusammenpasst, nicht das ich etwas reklamieren muss.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Noch eine Frage: Was MUSS ich neu installieren wenn ich das neue Mainboard reinhaue?

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

Also, die Lüfter in dem Gehäuse dürften an sich schon leise genug sein - da würde ich lieber abwarten und dann nachkaufen, FALLS die doch zu laut sind. Moderne Gehäuse, selbst wenn sie nur 50€ kosten, haben idR keine wirklich lauten Lüfter. Der PC raucht dann nur so vor sich hin.

Wegen Board und Kühler: das ist trotzdem viel zu viel - ein Board mit Z97-Chipsatz für 120-130€ reicht völlig. Wenn Du wegen des Sounds sichergehen willst: das hier hat den gleichen Sound ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   aber Sound, also: da musst Du schon sehr gute Boxen/Kopfhörer haben, um das richtig zu merken. 

 CPU- Kühler: der Dark Rock Pro 2 oder 3, das sind an sich echt nur Teile fürs ganz extreme übertakten. Ansonsten reicht so was wie der Thermaltake Macho HR-02 reicht dann völlig aus - außer Dir ist es EXTREM wichtig, dass Du nochmal 0,1GHz mehr Takt rausholst mit allen Mitteln. Bei dem Gehäuse finde ich keine genauen Angaben, was da als Kühlerhöhe passt, aber durch den hier OverclockingStation Forum - Corsair Vengeance C70--Hardware und Montage  verwendeten Kühler schätze ich 165mm Höhe - dann wäre der Brocken die sicherere Wahl.


Aber wenn Du die genannten Teile trotzdem willst: passen würden die schon. 


Neu installieren: wenn Du Glück hast, dann reichen die neuen Treiber vom neuen Board. Aber bei nem Chipsatzwechsel würd ich eher alles neu installieren.


----------



## NoTAN (22. November 2014)

Ja, es ist nur so bei den Lüftern das Wirklich jemand daneben schläft und das ist dann nicht so schön, also da würde ich schon investieren, einmal gute Kaufen und dann Jahrelang keine mehr.^^

Das Asus Z97 Pro sieht auch gut aus, bei was ist es besser bzw. schlechter?

Ja und zum CPU Lüfter, ich möchte ihn schon übertakten, einfach weil ich es kann und es doch ein bisschen mehr Leistung bringt.
*edit: Wieviel bringt sich ein Schall-gedämmtes Gehäuse? Ist da viel weniger Platz und wie  viel Leiser ist es?
*edit: Manuelle Lüfterregelung/Display für Temp. anzeige am Gehäuse, bringt sich das was?
         Wie sieht es mit Staubfiltern aus? Zu Empfehlen?

Danke an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

ich meld mich heute abend nochmal, muss jetzt weg


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Also: ich selber hab ein ganz normales Gehäuse für 60€, da waren 2 Lüfter drin. Dann ne Grafikkarte von Gigabyte mit 3 Lüftern. Einen CPU-Kühler für 40€, bei dem ich nachträglich einen anderer Lüfter draufgemacht hab, weil der Originale bei Last (!) surrte. 

Aber ohne Last wäre es auch mit dem alten Lüfter so gewesen, dass ich vom Sofa aus (1m neben dem PC) NICHT höre, ob der PC an ist. Und das ohne extra "Silent"-Lüfter, Silent-Gehäuse erst recht nicht. Durch die modernen Lüfter und Kühler bringt eine zusätzliche Schalldämmung halt so gut wie nix. 

Hier Test / Testbericht: Corsair Vengeance C70 » Hardbloxx  werden die mitgelieferten Lüfter auch als ruhig beschrieben. 


Wenn Du andere einbauen willst: die Silent Wings 2, die ich gefunden hab, hätten 1500 U/min - das wäre selbst bei einem leisen Lüfter dann eher "laut"...    ich würde vorne den hier nehmenNoiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  140mm, also größer - bei geringen und sehr leisen 800 U/Min schafft der daher trotzdem recht viel Luft weg. Und hinten dann den hier be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der ist schneller und "lauter", aber weil er hinten ist, merkt man das wiederum kaum. 

Würde mich extrem wundern, wenn selbst mit den beiden Lüftern dann irgendjemand auch nur den Hauch eines Einschlafproblems haben sollte.. da ist ein Festplattenzugriff sicher 10 mal lauter  



Lüfterregelung&co finde ich eher Spielereien. 


Staubfilter: das Gehäuse hat an sich bereits einen eingebaut ^^



Mainboard: das teurere hat halt NOCH detalliertere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zum übertakten, da kitzelst Du vlt dann noch weitere 1-2% mehr Takt raus...  und es hat wohl 2x SATA mehr, aber ich denke, du wirst ja sicher nicht mehr als 4 HDDs + 1 SSD + DVD-Laufwerk einbauen, oder?


----------

